# Vexilar FL-8SE vs. Vexilar FL-8SLT?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the two differences (as i understand them) between these two units are:

1. no interference rejection on the SLT

2. brighter, sunlight readable display on the SE

i need to get some "old school" advice as the SLT was a hitter a bit before my time and i need to know if there are any other differences between these two units.

Thanks for any advice or insights!!


----------

